# nedit stack



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

I like nedit but has probably a bug.
Copy-paste make mouse stack on nedit's window and i kill xserver to come back.
There is any known solution for this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't ask ports question in the 'General' forum -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2756


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

I was not sure. I read something about bug and i was not sure if had any relation with ports. I always entangled where to ask my questions  even i am reading the description on forums.
Ok. My fault


----------

